# Oops



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

"So, what have we got on today" asks the coroner as he walks in to the mortuary. His assistant promptly whips back the white sheet covering the corpse on the slab and shouts "Surprise surprise, its Cilla".


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:? [smiley=oops.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

